# Hey, I want a delivery job



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

This Rideshare thing started out great, but lately passengers have been annoying me. If I could choose between packages and people, I'd rather do packages to be honest. But it's not here in San Francisco. Any way I can do a delivery job? I need flexible hours like Flex.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Currently, the Amazon Flex website is showing there's available opportunity in Greater SF, if I were you I would check that out.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

RGV said:


> Currently, the Amazon Flex website is showing there's available opportunity in Greater SF, if I were you I would check that out.


Thanks just applied.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I Drive more delivery than rideshare these days, I honestly make more money and packages don't have a attitude or give low ratings.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Food delivery is an option too if you want to do both. Doordash, postmates, etc are all decent.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

charmer37 said:


> I Drive more delivery than rideshare these days, I honestly make more money and packages don't have a attitude or give low ratings.


although I wish sometimes we could rate our Flex customers



RGV said:


> Currently, the Amazon Flex website is showing there's available opportunity in Greater SF, if I were you I would check that out.


they're only hiring at the logistics warehouses in SF, which means the *most* you can make is $800/week in the hourly pay. a lot of drivers will finish their route early and then double dip on another platform.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> This Rideshare thing started out great, but lately passengers have been annoying me. If I could choose between packages and people, I'd rather do packages to be honest. But it's not here in San Francisco. Any way I can do a delivery job? I need flexible hours like Flex.


is there any location at all where Uber Delivery isn't just a code name for "UberEATS" ? thats what i want to know.

i figure San Francisco has all of that stuff first, thats why i bring up this topic now


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> although I wish sometimes we could rate our Flex customers
> they're only hiring at the logistics warehouses in SF, which means the *most* you can make is $800/week in the hourly pay. a lot of drivers will finish their route early and then double dip on another platform.


But it's a better return on investment, note, as one drives far far less miles.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Well it says it's available in my area, but I applied and they said they'd send me an email to download the app. No email.



chopstick said:


> Food delivery is an option too if you want to do both. Doordash, postmates, etc are all decent.


Really? How come I heard they are far less profitable than rideshare?


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Maybe they are in *san francisco*, here in my town doordash is roughly around $15-20/ hour during the dinner or lunch rush times. UberX is typically less than that most of the time due to the major saturation of drivers....


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I applied again but never hear back. So it's not really an open opportunity is it?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> But it's a better return on investment, note, as one drives far far less miles.


Uber/Lyft in SF pays well. Decent rates and really busy. Mostly short trips in the city.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I applied again but never hear back. So it's not really an open opportunity is it?


Keep trying.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Keep trying.


Alright



charmer37 said:


> I Drive more delivery than rideshare these days, I honestly make more money and packages don't have a attitude or give low ratings.


I want to do it


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Uber/Lyft in SF pays well. Decent rates and really busy. Mostly short trips in the city.


Well, I was actually talking about logistics vs prime now.


----------



## beast5280 (Feb 26, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I applied again but never hear back. So it's not really an open opportunity is it?


It took 3 weeks before i got an e-mail.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Well I got the email! I did everything. I guess now there's a background check. I want to do this job! Excited to work if I get in.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I want to do this job! Excited to work if I get in.


Aren't there tons and tons of apartments in SF? Good luck with that...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Aren't there tons and tons of apartments in SF? Good luck with that...


What do you mean?


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> What do you mean?


Once you start doing this job, you'll appreciate houses with huge numbers.

You'll start to hate everyone that lives in apartments and some condos. Especially ones that do not leave access gate code for you to use when they're not home or ones with no parking.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Once you start doing this job, you'll appreciate houses with huge numbers.
> 
> You'll start to hate everyone that lives in apartments and some condos. Especially ones that do not leave access gate code for you to use when they're not home or ones with no parking.


So how can I remedy this? How should I prepare?


----------



## shadowrose45 (Aug 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I applied again but never hear back. So it's not really an open opportunity is it?


Check your Spam folder. I found a response from when I'd applied months ago, but the link didn't work, of course.

Also check Craigslist for ads. They list the phone number. I called and was told who to email. I got a new letter to do the survey thing two days later. Background started Friday and done by Monday evening.

Now, I'm just waiting for blocks or whatever.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

shadowrose45 said:


> Check your Spam folder. I found a response from when I'd applied months ago, but the link didn't work, of course.
> 
> Also check Craigslist for ads. They list the phone number. I called and was told who to email. I got a new letter to do the survey thing two days later. Background started Friday and done by Monday evening.
> 
> Now, I'm just waiting for blocks or whatever.


Yea I got in now they just gotta check background. Does that take a long time? I wanna get going.

What does blocks mean?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Yea I got in now they just gotta check background. Does that take a long time? I wanna get going.
> 
> What does blocks mean?


BG check can take up to 30 days. Mine took a week. Blocks are a timeframe to deliver packages. Some are 1 hour, some are 4 hours.

I found Uber to be an easier gig. Delivery is very hard on the car. If you've got 40 packages, that's 40 times turning off and starting the car, 40 times opening and closing your door and getting in and out. Plus, all the packages in the car and rooting through them. Wear and tear is a big factor.

My block was 3 hours and paid $66 for 45 packages. Ended up taking me 3.5 hours. I got dinged for 1 undelivered package. No biggie, but I can make that much Ubering without breaking a sweat.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> BG check can take up to 30 days. Mine took a week. Blocks are a timeframe to deliver packages. Some are 1 hour, some are 4 hours. You get paid by the hour, but each block is how many hours total.


That's confusing. So if I'm 30 min from San Fran and I only have an hour that would be hard.


----------



## shadowrose45 (Aug 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Yea I got in now they just gotta check background. Does that take a long time? I wanna get going.
> 
> What does blocks mean?


My background started on Friday and was done by Monday evening. I'm in Orlando. Blocks are time slots available to grab.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

shadowrose45 said:


> My background started on Friday and was done by Monday evening. I'm in Orlando. Blocks are time slots available to grab.


Is there anything specific they look for in background? Passed Uber and lyft with flying colors. Never been arrested and driving record good.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Is there anything specific they look for in background? Passed Uber and lyft with flying colors. Never been arrested and driving record good.


You're not going to have any problem.


----------



## shadowrose45 (Aug 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Is there anything specific they look for in background? Passed Uber and lyft with flying colors. Never been arrested and driving record good.


Felonies within seven years, DWI, etc. you'll be fine


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> That's confusing. So if I'm 30 min from San Fran and I only have an hour that would be hard.


Why is it confusing? They have everything mapped out and your block will contain enough time to deliver your packages. It works like this. ...

1. The app notifies you that blocks are available.
2. You pick a block and commit to do it.
3. Arrive at warehouse and check in when your block starts.
4. Warehouse worker gives you a shelf of packages.
5. Use your phone and scan all the packages, load up your car. 
6. Check out with warehouse worker.
7. Start nav and deliver packages.

It's very simple.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Why is it confusing? They have everything mapped out and your block will contain enough time to deliver your packages. It works like this. ...
> 
> 1. The app notifies you that blocks are available.
> 2. You pick a block and commit to do it.
> ...


Kinda confusing still. You have to wait for pings? What if packages aren't available? What hours do you work? Which warehouse do you go to? Who delivered Amazon packages before flex?


----------



## shadowrose45 (Aug 17, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Kinda confusing still. You have to wait for pings? What if packages aren't available? What hours do you work? Which warehouse do you go to? Who delivered Amazon packages before flex?


The blocks are on the app. You accept them and be at the warehouse you're assigned to on time. If packages aren't available, I'd imagine there won't be blocks.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

shadowrose45 said:


> The blocks are on the app. You accept them and be at the warehouse you're assigned to on time. If packages aren't available, I'd imagine there won't be blocks.


What are the hours? I'd imagine it's not like rideshare.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Kinda confusing still. You have to wait for pings? What if packages aren't available? What hours do you work? Which warehouse do you go to? Who delivered Amazon packages before flex?


Lol... I guess it is kinda like a ping. My Amazon app notifies me about once a day that blocks are available. I log on and see a list, like;

1pm -3pm $44
1:30pm - 3:30pm $44
2pm - 4pm $44

Click one to accept. Once you accept, you gotta be at the warehouse a few minutes before the block starts. The example I gave are two hour blocks. You would be required to work those two hours only. If it only takes 1 hour to deliver everything, you still get $44.

I live 60 minutes away from the warehouse. Sometimes blocks start too soon for me to get there on time. In that case, I don't accept any.

You'll find out which warehouse you're assigned to once you're approved.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Lol... I guess it is kinda like a ping. My Amazon app notifies me about once a day that blocks are available. I log on and see a list, like;
> 
> 1pm -3pm $44
> 1:30pm - 3:30pm $44
> ...


Are you limited to only 44 bucks? Can you accept more than one shift?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Are you limited to only 44 bucks? Can you accept more than one shift?


I wasn't able to, but I only did it once. Maybe they let you accept more if you've done it some? I dunno.

I live 60 minutes from the warehouse, so a 3 hour, $66 block actually takes me 5 hours by the time I get home. That, plus the wear and tear on my car made Uber a better option for me.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> I wasn't able to, but I only did it once. Maybe they let you accept more if you've done it some? I dunno.
> 
> I live 60 minutes from the warehouse, so a 3 hour, $66 block actually takes me 5 hours by the time I get home. That, plus the wear and tear on my car made Uber a better option for me.


Wow..... so it's just a 44 dollar per day job.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Wow.....


As a self employed, independent contractor, every minute and every cent spent should be counted. Sure, $66 for 3 hours work looks good, right? $22 per hour. ..guaranteed. 
..But wait. ..

1 hour to get there
3 hours work
1 hour to get home
$16 fuel, plus wear and tear on vehicle
Taxes

Suddenly that $22/hr is looking a whole lot more like about $8.00 an hour with zero benefits and destruction of vehicle. Is it worth it? Not to me.


----------



## shadowrose45 (Aug 17, 2016)

From what I understand, you can accept any open blocks. It's based on your availability. For instance, I put in 8am to 10pm


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

shadowrose45 said:


> From what I understand, you can accept any open blocks. It's based on your availability. For instance, I put in 8am to 10pm


Sounds like limited work is available but then again rideshare is bad in the daytime


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

shadowrose45 said:


> From what I understand, you can accept any open blocks. It's based on your availability. For instance, I put in 8am to 10pm


So did I, for 3 days per week. I've never been given the option to accept more than one block per day. I think getting open blocks is probably the hardest part. Guys that live by the warehouse definitely have the advantage.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> So did I, for 3 days per week. I've never been given the option to accept more than one block per day. I think getting open blocks is probably the hardest part. Guys that live by the warehouse definitely have the advantage.


Hope it's not a waste of time then


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Hope it's not a waste of time then


it is.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Hope it's not a waste of time then


Try it and see. Maybe it'll work out better for you. One thing about Uber - you don't have to drive to work. Often times, my first ping of the day comes in my living room.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

flexian said:


> it is.


I don't even know why I signed up. People on here were saying it's better than rideshare.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I don't even know why I signed up. People on here were saying it's better than rideshare.


If you want to deliver, try local pizza delivery. You'll get tons of tips and it won't kill your car.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> If you want to deliver, try local pizza delivery. You'll get tons of tips and it won't kill your car.


So weird. Was hearing great things about flex and now I don't know what the fuss was about.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Flex is way better for me than rideshare, 100x better. Then again I live in denver and can consistently get in atleast 32 if not 40 hours per week doing flex. Each market is different.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

chopstick said:


> Flex is way better for me than rideshare, 100x better. Then again I live in denver and can consistently get in atleast 32 if not 40 hours per week doing flex. Each market is different.


How does a 2 hour shift equal 32 hours?


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> How does a 2 hour shift equal 32 hours?


Simple math. 16 shifts x 2 hours = 32 hours.

I have mostly quit doing rideshare. I do over 30 hours a week on flex and run my destination filter on Uber to and from flex. Occasionally, if I need more cash or during surges I will turn on Uber and Lyft in the evenings.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

tone17 said:


> Simple math. 16 shifts x 2 hours = 32 hours.
> 
> I have mostly quit doing rideshare. I do over 30 hours a week on flex and run my destination filter on Uber to and from flex. Occasionally, if I need more cash or during surges I will turn on Uber and Lyft in the evenings.


But if you only have a block available...


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> But if you only have a block available...


Blocks become available throughout the day. You just have to keep checking you phone. Sometimes you get alerts that blocks have dropped, but it is better if you just know when your warehouse drops them and make sure you are refreshing your phone during these times. When I first started I did not know this. I got one block my first week and then nothing for several weeks. I was pissed. Then one slow Uber day I was near the warehouse and checked for available blocks and like 5 different times came up. Of course, I am not in San Francisco. So I can't speak on the availability of blocks there.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jagent said:


> If you want to deliver, try local pizza delivery. You'll get tons of tips and it won't kill your car.


If you start your car 40 times during a flex shift you are doing it wrong.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Try it and see. Maybe it'll work out better for you. One thing about Uber - you don't have to drive to work. Often times, my first ping of the day comes in my living room.


I don't for flex. I just set my destination filter on Uber and get a ride going toward the warehouse. Same thing for the way home.


----------

